# Holster Shirt?



## 00si2 (Sep 11, 2007)

I searched around but came up with nothing. Does anyone have any experience with these? I was thinking about picking one up but i have never seen one or tried one on. Any comments would be great. Thanks.

Here's what i was thinking about getting. 
http://www.511tactical.com/511-holster-shirt-40011.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a problem with this as my belly hangs over my belt buckel. Now don't take that wrong as it's all solid muscle but in a relaxed position. I beleive I could draw and shoot before anybody could clear that shirt. I think all that manufacture is doing is shooting you in the pocket book. JMHO.:smt033


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I've seen them advertised for both men and women. Don't know how practical they are but in the summer with a loose shirt it might be ok. In winter with layers, eh. Plus you probably should get several as you may well tend to sweat. Then ya gotta change. I think they go for around 50 bucks?


----------

